# Gaming Notebook



## Dranil (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich will mir ein neues Notebook zulegen aber hab selber nicht wirklich viel ahnung auf was ich schauen muss. Ich währe also froh, wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet und vieleicht auch einige Tipps habt.
Als ich brauche das Notebook vorallem zum zocken, aber ich trage es auch oft herum z.B. wenn ich zu Freunden gehe. Am liebesten hätte ich eines welches das kommende Crysis 3 auf höchster Grafikstufe schaffen würde, und trotzdem nicht zu gross und zu schwer ist.
Habt ihr da vieleicht einige Ideen?
Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## Seeefe (22. Mai 2012)

Wie viel willst du den Ausgeben? 

Ein Notebook rauszusuchen, dass ein kommendes Spiel packt ist etwas schwer, da man nicht weiß wie das Game läuft


----------



## Dranil (22. Mai 2012)

Das ist ein gutes Argument 
also ich habe etwa 1800 eureo zur verfügung, oder muss ich das noch länger sparen?^^


----------



## Seeefe (22. Mai 2012)

Nene 1800 müssten gut ausreichen


----------



## MLenox (22. Mai 2012)

mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks guck mal hier nach gibs unterschiedliche ausführungen musst aber auch mal sagen wie groß es sein sollte. 15Zoll oder 17Zoll oder gar 18Zoll
1800€ da kannste schon einiges reinkloppen.


----------



## Dranil (22. Mai 2012)

also am ehesten hab ich an ein 15 Zoll gedacht, obohl mit 17 Zoll sicher noch lustiger währe zum zocken, aber der währe dann halt wieder schwerer und zum transportieren und reisen nicht so toll ^^


----------



## Amlug_celebren (22. Mai 2012)

Also,
willst du es möglichst leicht haben wirst du wohl ein wenig auf Leistung verzichten müssen, allerdings bezweifle ich so oder so, dass es für Crysis 3 @ maximum geht, wenn du auf Kantenglättung und ANisoprische Filterung (kurz AF) verzichtest könnte es aber dennoch reichen. 

Ich habe hier nur lieferbare Modelle aufgelistet, es kommen aber bald noch mehr Modelle auf den Markt bzw. werden hoffentlich bald lieferbar sein 


Da gibt es einige gute Angebote:

Samsung 550P7C i7-3610QM, 8192MB, 2000GB, Windows 7 Home Premium (NP-550P7C-S01DE)

Sehr sehr leicht mit 2,1kg , dafür dank GT650m nicht die mörder Leistung, nur 1600x900, was allerdings auch wieder von Vorteil sein kann, da diese Auflösung nach weniger Leistung verlangt. Keine SSD.


Schenker XMG P502-3EP

Mit 3,1kg immernoch transportabel für ein Gamernotebook, starke GTX670m, mit schönem aber forderndem FullHD Display, mit SSD, Schenker=super Verarbeitung! Dank 15,6" etwas kompakter!
Meine Empfehlung!


Samsung NP700G7C, Core i7-3610QM, 16384MB, 1500GB (NP-700G7C-S01DE)

Mit 3,5kg und 17,3" nicht gerade ein leichtgewicht, keine SSD, dafür mit GTX675m. FullHD Display



Des weiteren gäbe es noch die Asus G55VW und G75VW Serie welche definitiv an Gamer gerichtet ist, und ein paar interessante Schenker Notebooks die aber erst mitte Juni lieferbar sind!
Des weiteren sind die MSI GT60 und GT70 Notebooks ebenfalls mal einen Blick wert, auch wenn ich Schenker oder Asus bevorzugen würde!
Bei der CPU nehmen sich die Notebooks nichts, eine SSD würde ich aktuell schon empfehlen, FullHD ist für Gaming nicht entscheidend, ist zwar an sich schon etwas tolles, aber die größere Auflösung treibt den verbauten Grafikchip auch schneller an ihr Limit!
Ich würde warten, und dann zu dem hier greifen:
Schenker XMG P502-6US

Preisvergleich suche, damit kannst du selbst etwas stöbern, interessant für dich ist vorallem das Gewicht, der Grafikchip und ob es eine SSD hat:
News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## MLenox (22. Mai 2012)

ich würde auch das von Schencker bevorzugen da es wirklich gut verarbeitet ist und die leistung auch top ist.
hier ein 15Zoller kannste noch ne ssd rein packen ne hdd und Blueray laufwerk alles konfigurierbar.
wollte mir letztes jahr auch eins von XMG holen war mir aber dann doch zu groß und vor allem zu schwer hab mir dann ein kleineres von acer geholt funktioniert auch für mal so zum mitnehmen besser als ein pc aber crysis3 ready auf ein Laptop wird richtig schwer vor allem auf ultra settings.
sonst das hier kannste mal gucken, hätte ich mit nem sandy letztes jahr genommen:
mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P502 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6") - Topangebot


----------



## Dranil (23. Mai 2012)

Ok, danke für die Tipps. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich noch nie etwas von Schenker gehört habe ^^ aber ich muss sage, sieht wirklich gut aus, auch wenn ich nicht so viel ahnung habe. Wisst ihr vieleicht wie das mit Lieferung und Reparatur in der Schweiz bei denen ist?


----------



## MLenox (23. Mai 2012)

Dranil schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Tipps. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich noch nie etwas von Schenker gehört habe ^^ aber ich muss sage, sieht wirklich gut aus, auch wenn ich nicht so viel ahnung habe. Wisst ihr vieleicht wie das mit Lieferung und Reparatur in der Schweiz bei denen ist?


 
wenn du einmal auf der cbit warst wirst du wissen was XMG ist die machen da mit roccat zusammen richtig radau, ich habe mit deren support mal kontackt aufgenommen gehabt um ein paar weitere details zu erhalten und war überrascht wie schnell und vorallem wie höflich die geantwortet haben, auch wenn man nichts bestellt hat die nehmen sich wirklich zeit.
in die schweiz versenden sie auch das sollte kein probklem sein nur die lieferzeit könnte etwas höher sein.
Aber verarbeitungs mäßig sind sie verdammt gut das muss man einfach sagen.

MfG


----------



## Dranil (23. Mai 2012)

das hört sich wirklich toll an :p

aber noch eine frage: ein freund hat mir gesagt ich soll mir doch einen alienware oder einen asus g55 zulegen. aber alienware ist doch einfach viel zu teuer für das was man kriegt oder? und bei asus weiss ich nicht ^^


----------



## Seeefe (23. Mai 2012)

Alienware ist teuer.....zu teuer. Für das gebootene kommt man bei, wie du auch geschrieben hast, Asus zum Beispiel besser Weg vom Preis her.


----------



## Dranil (23. Mai 2012)

also ich muss sagen die computer von schenkel sehen wirklich gut aus, und würden auch im budget liegen, aber wenn ich ein problem habe, dann gibts nur telefon support oder? also das mit dem abholen ist nicht für die schweiz glaub ich ^^ allerdings könnte ich glaube ich einen computer von asus sicher bei dem computer laden bei uns in der nähe bestellen, und falls ich probleme habe könnten die mir direkt weiter helfen ^^ 
aber könntet ihr mich beraten welchen? oder vieleicht eine andere marke so wie acer oder toshiba die man auch sicher bei dem bestellen könnte?


----------



## MISTRAX (23. Mai 2012)

acer bietet keine gaming notebooks an


----------



## PonySlaystation (23. Mai 2012)

Hi.

Ich bin ebenfalls zur Zeit auf Notebook-Suche.

Von ASUS könnte das G75 bzw. G55 etwas für dich sein.

Oder von MSI ein GT70.

Ich kann mich noch nicht entscheiden, denke aber bei mir wirds ein Schenker.

Gruß


----------



## Dranil (23. Mai 2012)

wären das asus g75 oder g55 gut genug um crysis 2 auf maximaler grafik zu zocken? weil ich habe gehört dass die anforderungen nicht viel höher sein werden für crysis 3, obwohl ich das nicht ganz glaube ^^


----------



## MLenox (23. Mai 2012)

MISTRAX schrieb:


> acer bietet keine gaming notebooks an


 
zwar keine Gaming notebooks aber notebooks mit ausreichen leistung meins hat ne amd 6850m, 120GB ssd, blueray, jetzt 16Gb ram, i7 2670qm bis zu 3,1Ghz reichen(quadcore) und das für unter 1000€ reicht für mich alle mal aus und wenn ich zum kupel gehe macht es auch BF3 flüssig mit, zwar auf mittel aber es läuft.
desweiteren sehr leicht und bis zu unglaubliche 5 stunden akku laufzeit bei zum beispiel Minecraft das war für mich der entscheidene Grund weshalb schenker zum einen eigentlich nicht in frage kam größe gewicht akku. das andere sind einfach nur schleptops, da kann man auch gleich seinen pc mitnehmen ist viel billiger und vorallem aufrüstbar was bei laptops bis auf den arbeitspspeicher nicht mehr möglich ist.
gaming laptops hin oder her wollte auch ein richtiges mir bei schencker zusammen stellen(vor 2 jahren) auch in der preisklasse oder sogar etwas höher, hab das geld aber gespart und mir ein richtigen pc geholt mit ordentlich rums.
selbst das acer was ich habe (halbes jahr alt) hat inzwischen mehr leistung als das was ich mir fürs doppelte zusammengestellt habe.

aber dennoch ich wär für schenker oder asus aber keines wegs alienware ist einfach unnötig ebenso die preise von denen viel zu hoch, das asus g55 sieht ganz okay aus was die ausstattung angeht, toshiba ist ähnlich wie acer keine wirklichen gaming laptops ich weis es gibt leute die acer einfach nicht ausstehen können wegen zulaut... zuschlecht verarbeitet... kann ich nicht bestätigen aber es geht ja uch um etwas höherwertiges.
Auf keinen fall was bei den Koputershops um die ecke bestellen wenn die nicht bekannt sind und nach einiger zeit einfach pleite gehen haste auch nichts gewonne ich würde bei schenker zumindest auf der website bestellen selbst wenn es da 10€ mehr versand kostet

hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen

MfG


----------



## Seeefe (23. Mai 2012)

> wären das asus g75 oder g55 gut genug um crysis 2 auf maximaler grafik  zu zocken? weil ich habe gehört dass die anforderungen nicht viel höher  sein werden für crysis 3, obwohl ich das nicht ganz glaube ^^



Nein, für Max. reicht es nicht bzw. nicht gut flüssig zu spielen. Mit Crysis 2 hast du aber auch ein Spiel, das meega viel Leistung verschlingt vorallem @Max mit AA/AF usw.
Da würd ich mir mal überlegen ob High net auch reicht, vorallem da es dann sogut wie gleich aussieht nur weniger Leistung verbraucht


----------



## MLenox (23. Mai 2012)

crysis2 läuft auf ner 7850 auf hohen einstellungen flüssig das entspricht einer 7970m karte so in etwas also müsstest du jeweils die high end karte entweder von geforce oder amd nehmen um überhaubt crysis 2 flüüssig in sehr hohen einstellungen spielen zu können um aber auf ultra spielen zu können bräuchtest du eine karte die es als m(mobile version) noch gar nicht gibt einzige möglichkeit 2 karten im crossfire oder sli verbund zu nehmen was aber meiner meinung nach kein sinn macht der preis wird die 2000€ locker übersteigen zumindest bei XMG und ich meine bezweifeln das es irgendein anderen hersteller gibt der entweder billiger ist oder die leistung liefert, alienware mal ausgenommen.
den traum mit crysis3 auf ultra zu spielen kannste dir glänzlich abschmincken es sein den du willst für dein laptop 5000€ ausgeben wo ich mich dann frage haben einige leute zu viel geld und vorallem wofür?????


----------



## Dranil (23. Mai 2012)

ja hört sich alles logisch an ^^ gibt es denn erschwingliche feste computer die das schaffen würden?^^


----------



## Seeefe (23. Mai 2012)

Wenn du Desktop PC´s meinst  Klar locker.

Mit 800€-1000€ bist du dabei und kannst Crysis 2 auf Max. zocken und Crysis 3 dann bestimmt auch noch recht ordentlich


----------



## Dranil (24. Mai 2012)

ja das meinte ich ^^ hast du vieleicht einen link zu einem als beispiel?


----------



## Seeefe (24. Mai 2012)

grad nichtc wenn bau dir den pc selbst  GPU sollte min. ne GTX670 sein und als CPU ein i5 (Ivy bridge)  
bin grad am handy, später kann ich dir gerne einen zusammenstellen


----------



## Dranil (24. Mai 2012)

ja gerne  ist halt nur, weil alle sagen, dass es besser wäre mit einem desktop pc zum zocken und ein eher billiges notebook ^^


----------



## Seeefe (24. Mai 2012)

Dranil schrieb:


> ja gerne  ist halt nur, weil alle sagen, dass es besser wäre mit einem desktop pc zum zocken und ein eher billiges notebook ^^


 
Ist es auch. Ein Notebook zum zocken veraltet schneller als ein Desktop PC, ist um längen teurer usw. 
Für mich hat ein Notebook zum zocken nur einen Vorteil: Es lässt sich schnell und überall hin mitnehmen


----------



## Dranil (24. Mai 2012)

ja das ist der eigentliche grund warum ich ein notebook bevorzugen würde^^ gehe oft zu freunde um mal ne nacht durch zu zocken ^^


----------



## Seeefe (24. Mai 2012)

Kenn ich nur zu gut  Aber dafür mehr Ausgeben? Sowas kann ich dann nur sehr schwer nachvollziehen. Kla, wenn man oft auf Reisen ist, ist ein Notebook sicherlich besser alsn Tower mit sich rumzutragen  Aber wenn man nur ab und an bei Freuden ne Lan macht, nunja irgendwie bekommt man den Tower schon da hin


----------



## MLenox (24. Mai 2012)

sehe ich genaus Laptops rechnen sich einfach nicht und veraltern viel zu schnell was ich im letzten beitrag ja schon erwähnt habe, ein PC rüstest du einfach mal auf und gut ist nen i5 (ivy) mit ner Geforce 670oder 680 oder amd karte 7950/7970, da kannste nichts falsch machen und wenn de mal weg willst holste dir ein laptop mit weisweis ich ner ausstaung die nur 100€ wert ist dann kannste halt nicht in voller qualität spielen aber immer hin kannste es noch mitnehmen und für eine nacht oder so solle das dicke reichen.
wenns mal länger geht ne woche oder so kannste ja den pc mit nehmen ist dann auch angenehmer als auf ein laptop zu zocken, spreche aus erfahrung
Pc 900-1000€ etwas abgespecktes latop vielleicht nochmal so 800-900€ und außerdem wird dann nur crysis gespielt?!


----------



## Dranil (24. Mai 2012)

Ja, das Ding ist, dass ich im Sommer die Schule abschliesse, und dann werde ich einwenig in der welt herum reisen.. und dort muss man halt auch zocken können :p und nächsten sommer beginnt dann mal das studium wofür ich auch ein notebook brauche ^^


----------



## Seeefe (24. Mai 2012)

Auf das Studium würde ich nicht achten, 1 Jahr in der IT-Branche sind eine sehr sehr lange Zeit, da passiert sehr viel.


----------



## Dranil (24. Mai 2012)

ja für das studium brauchts ja auch nichts gutes^^ aber es ist mir einfach zu viel aufwand mit 2 computern.... wenn ich nicht mehr weiss welche daten ich wo habe und so....


----------



## Dranil (24. Mai 2012)

also crysis habe ich nur als beispiel genommen... ich würde einfach gerne spiele mit guter grafik zocken (mit einstellungen, dass die grafik gut aussieht^^) und das würde ich gerne auch an verschiedenen orten machen^^


----------



## MLenox (24. Mai 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Auf das Studium würde ich nicht achten, 1 Jahr in der IT-Branche sind eine sehr sehr lange Zeit, da passiert sehr viel.


 
Sehe ich genauso.


----------

